# 24'' schwinn parts wanted



## nick tures (Jul 29, 2020)

looking for a maroon front fender (balloon)  and complete front scripted hub


----------



## ADKBIKES (Jul 30, 2020)

I have a complete wheel or can take apart  for hub


----------



## nick tures (Jul 30, 2020)

is that a s-2  ?


----------



## ADKBIKES (Aug 2, 2020)

yes


----------



## ADKBIKES (Aug 2, 2020)

oldbikes@nycap.rr.com


----------



## nick tures (Aug 2, 2020)

how much ?


----------



## nick tures (Aug 19, 2020)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Aug 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Oct 1, 2020)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Oct 22, 2020)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Nov 8, 2020)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Nov 18, 2020)

bump still looking


----------



## nick tures (Nov 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Dec 5, 2020)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Dec 13, 2020)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Dec 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jan 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jan 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jan 26, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Feb 4, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Feb 11, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Feb 18, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Feb 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Mar 7, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Mar 15, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Mar 22, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Mar 30, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Apr 4, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Apr 13, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Apr 22, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Apr 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (May 1, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (May 18, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (May 29, 2021)

bump


----------

